# oil spraying out of hole in the block



## jraabe (Dec 12, 2018)

Hi, I am a new member, we have two Honda Snow blowers. An 2005 HS928 and a 2017 HSS1332A. Today was changing oil to get ready if it snows and noticed that the 928 is spraying oil out of the side of the block from a small hold in the casting. Not sure what the problem is or how to fix? Has been a great machine, well taken care of. I wondered if it was over filled - changed oil and it is not over filled - now new oil spraying out the side. Runs well and starts easy.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

jraabe said:


> Hi, I am a new member, we have two Honda Snow blowers. An 2005 HS928 and a 2017 HSS1332A. Today was changing oil to get ready if it snows and noticed that the 928 is spraying oil out of the side of the block from a small hold in the casting. Not sure what the problem is or how to fix? Has been a great machine, well taken care of. I wondered if it was over filled - changed oil and it is not over filled - now new oil spraying out the side. Runs well and starts easy.


can you post picture ? and show where it is coming out?


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

If it is a casting defect in the block, just clean the area good and smear JBWeld over the area...I've fixed big holes with the stuff....


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

If the area is in an awkward spot then I'd aluminum weld it for a more permanent solution. 



If clearance is not an issue then I'd just drill and tap the hole, put a low profile bolt in there using red thread lock.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

JnC said:


> If clearance is not an issue then I'd just drill and tap the hole, put a low profile bolt in there using red thread lock.


How would you deal with the metal machining chips getting into the crankcase? 

Hopefully this is an intentional hole, rather than a crack, or damage due to some internal engine failure. 

Agreed that pictures would be a big help. It's good that you changed the oil, and checked the level. But if it was me, I'd avoid running it until getting a better understanding of what you're dealing with.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

jbweld as cranny said and be done with it
its not the space shuttle


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

cranman said:


> If it is a casting defect in the block, just clean the area good and smear JBWeld over the area...I've fixed big holes with the stuff....


Agreed, Cran. Easy Solution that Works.


----------



## jraabe (Dec 12, 2018)




----------



## jraabe (Dec 12, 2018)

*photos below*

I tried and think I successfully attached pictures below, it seems like some kind of crankcase breather, yet the amount of oil spraying out is substantial. defiantly cast in the block this way. It was not like this when we put away last year, because after a few minutes of running there is oil all over the tracks...


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Thats just the hole for the low oil sensor that most GX motors come with, you can plug it with a bolt, best way would be to open the crankcase and put a bolt and nut on the other side, OR you can tap it and put a M10 or M12 bolt without having to open the crankcase. To avoid the shavings falling in the block just use plenty of grease while tapping the hole, then do an oil change before using the machine.


The low oil sensor is not installed in the GX motors used for the snowblowers, the hole is usually plugged with a friction fit metal plug. 



Here is a video showing how to plug it.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

I would look for something like this
woudnt take the case apart to fix it


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Is the low oil sensor threaded? 

If you can buy the friction-fit plug, maybe clean the hole of any oil, add some red Loctite to the plug, and press it in as best you can? The Loctite should help hold it.

Heck, maybe JB Weld could also be used to hold the plug in. I'm all for permanent solutions, but needing to disassemble the block, or cut threads into it, both carry some risk of unintended problems.


----------



## dadnjesse (Nov 24, 2015)

You can get stronger strength Loctite than the red if you don't want it to come out, I had some green loctite 680 that I used on an engine https://www.henkel-adhesives.com/us/en/products/industrial-adhesives/retaining-compounds.html


----------



## Mike C. (Jan 28, 2016)

1132le said:


> jbweld as cranny said and be done with it
> its not the space shuttle



Ok,Taryl.


P.S.-And there's your dinner!


----------



## Mike C. (Jan 28, 2016)

JnC said:


> The low oil sensor is not installed in the GX motors used for the snowblowers, the hole is usually plugged with a friction fit metal plug.


Pardon my ignorance as I have little experience with Honda engines,but from which side is the factory plug installed-inside or out?


If it was inside,is it safe to assume it's now rattling around inside the engine?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Pictures surely did help. redoctober advice seems right on to me.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

RedOctobyr said:


> Is the low oil sensor threaded?
> 
> If you can buy the friction-fit plug, maybe clean the hole of any oil, add some red Loctite to the plug, and press it in as best you can? The Loctite should help hold it.
> 
> Heck, maybe JB Weld could also be used to hold the plug in. I'm all for permanent solutions, but needing to disassemble the block, or cut threads into it, both carry some risk of unintended problems.


agree! keep it simple.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

Mike C. said:


> Pardon my ignorance as I have little experience with Honda engines,but from which side is the factory plug installed-inside or out?
> 
> 
> If it was inside,is it safe to assume it's now rattling around inside the engine?


it would have been installed from the outside , like a frost plug.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Uh, btw where is that plug?? Just make sure it didnt pop in rather than popping out of the block, if its inside then it could cause a catastrophic issue down the road, my vote is still for a permanent fix rather than plugging the hole and JB welding. Opening the block and installing the bolt will not only be a permanent fix but also reassure you that the plug hasnt fallen in the block. 



May be its just me but I'd much rather go the long route of ripping the whole machine apart and fixing the issue once and for all rather than doing a patch job.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

- Drain the oil. 

- Drain the gas.
- Take off three bolts to the chute retainers, remove the chute retainers, keep the spacers aside as well. 

- Remove the chute control cable.
- Remove the four bolts for the belt cover, there are four bolts and four collars. 

- Remove the M8 bolt and washer for the belt pulleys.
- Remove the two pulleys.
- Tilt the machine all the way back.
- Remove the 7~8 bolts holding the crankcase in place.
-Remove the crankcase, it will take some jiggling and prying.
- The gasket would be parished, you'd need a new one, its only a couple of bucks. 

- Make sure to be careful removing the case. 

- Inspect the inside, clean it up. 

- Install the bolt. 

- Install a new crankcase gasket.
- Make sure everything lines up, especially the timing mark on the crankshaft and the cam gear.
- Torque the crankcase bolts to 18 ft/lb.
- Install the belts on the pulleys and slide them on one at a time. 

- Torque the pulley bolt to 18 ft/lb.
- Install the belt cover. 

- Install the bolts for belt cover, toque to 8 ft/lb.
- Install the chute.
- Install the chute retainers, making sure the thin shims are under each retainer, torque the bolts to 18 ft/lb.
- Throw in the oil and gas. 



I know i probably missed a step or two. 



There you go, if you have all the parts then it shouldnt take more than 2 hours to do the job. 



Spend the 2 hours now and have the peace of mind rather than putting a bandaid on it, I am sure JB weld works just as well but for myself every time I'd look at it I'll kick myself in the rear end for not fixing the issue for good. 





here is how the internals look like on a GX270, you can see the hole from the inside.


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

Jraabe, I have the same vintage HS928 and I went and checked mine. Plugging the hole on mine I have a black plug that sits flush with the engine casting. Check the floor around where the blower was stored or stored at the time you first fired it up and noticed the oil spray.


----------



## jraabe (Dec 12, 2018)

Wow, appreciate all the help. Thanks.


----------

